# Zebra Finches laying



## silverlaced (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to this site.... and in need of some advice.

My friend has some Zebbies (3 pairs) and he has found the Zebbies are not building their nest in the nest box provided? However two nests have been built on the branches he has put in the aviary... The nests look well constructed. The last pair are trying to build one on the floor!!! Is it the right time of year for this activity?

Is this common practice?

In one nest my friend has noticed 1 egg in one nest Bird are not even a year old (we were told by the seller)! And considering the time of the year Not sure if the chicks would be OK. Should we let nature let run its course or intervene? 

What should we do?

Can you recommend some good breeding websites to get some info?

Many thanks for reading my post and for any help you can offer &#61514;

Tc,
D.


----------

